# Have you guys read this? Very Interesting.



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

What do you think? http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/the-neuroscience-of-depersonalization/


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

I found it very interesting but can't comment much because I know very few about receptors and drugs. The parts about paralells between sleep and dreams and this disorder are interesting, too. I feel like sleeping sometimes that's why I feel like I am in a dream. I also keep having flashbacks from my dreams like I am closer to the sleep area in my brain whatever that means.

They also compared depersonalization to meditation again, I see. Probably there is a kind of center or network behind that activates both of these but the experiences are definitely not the same.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

This is the most accurate description I have ever read. I don't understand neurology, though.


----------

